# Today is NEW SHED DAY!



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Well my buns have been living in the big garage since we moved house. But certain ones keep doing bunny breakouts and getting up to mischief, plus there is the downside that they have to take it in turns for going out into runs, as I don't want my two bonded pairs scrapping over the sight of each other! 
So I had my bits of new shed delivered on Friday, like a giant jigsaw, and hopefully we are going to start putting it up today! It's 12x8 ft and its going to be Willow green! I intend ply lining it and putting permanent runs on each of the hutches. Just need to figure out the best use of space. And build them shelves and hideouts and all sorts!! 
Excited muchly am I!!!!:thumbup1:


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

can't wait to see pics


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like its going to be great


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

That's a great size shed!! Very exciting.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

New shed in bits!









We decided to take all the rubbish bearers off and replace them with bigger, tantalised bearers. 









Keep posted for further instalments!

Pooh is overcome with excitement! Lol


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I always wonder why they make the bearers so piddly - I put the wendy house ontop of some 4x2 with paving slabs underneath I'm sure it makes a good mouse house but at least the Wendy house floor won't rot


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Oo oooo ooooooo .......









Best go help I suppose! :crazy:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Getting there!!!:biggrin5:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Squeeeeeeee!!!!!!!










Boing Boing Boing!!! :crazy:


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

It's looking wonderful!!

Is he still out there in the dark, building?!!!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

That's looking AMAZING!!!

Very jealous...:glare:


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Summersky said:


> It's looking wonderful!!
> 
> Is he still out there in the dark, building?!!!


Yes he was lol. :biggrin5:

However he has piled a load of his STUFF in there tonight.....temporarily apparently...........it certainly better be!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> That's looking AMAZING!!!
> 
> Very jealous...:glare:


Even better news is there is a large patio so elvis can move back into his outdoor hutch and run.....hopefully with a new wifebun!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

That is huge!!! :0

Looking good


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Pooh is overcome with excitement! Lol







[/QUOTE]

That is such a cute picture. Your shed looks fantastic, lucky bunnies


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you!!!
This is today!



























I have just ordered a bunny weather vane for the roof!!









Now to sort out ply lining. Perspex panels. And how I'm going to arrange it. And shelves and boxes and vinyl flooring and painting and mesh window and door panels for the summer!


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

What lucky bunnies!!! 

Am on the look out for a shed for my 2, am hoping to get one this summer.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

This was £419 from Waltons, we are really pleased with it, measures 12x8ft. :wink:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow that's huge! 
Can't wait to see the finished result with the buns in there


----------



## gem88 (Jun 2, 2012)

wow love it  

i'd love a shed for the buns but i dont have enough garden for that


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Today's endeavours include staining and ply lining the floors



















As usual, Pooh found the whole thing way too exciting so he had to collapse in a bunny flop









The floor is so reinforced now that I think we are going to it! We own a tile shop so it'll be nice n cheap!


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I love the colour! 

(and the bunny flop  )


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'd LOVE to have a shed like that for my buns, it's going to be amazing for them. It's bloomin' huge! 

Love your buns, but i think Panda is my fave


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

DollyGirl08 said:


> I'd LOVE to have a shed like that for my buns, it's going to be amazing for them. It's bloomin' huge!
> 
> Love your buns, but i think Panda is my fave


Ahhhh Panda is the Universal Bonder. He used to live with his mum. Then when she died he went with his brother. He takes anybun under his wing. I found him out of the nest at four days old, warmed him up and popped him back. I always knew I'd keep him :001_tt1: he's been on a diet recently, given that he's always starving and a bit of a lardy! :wink:


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

ahh he sounds lovely. 

I do love the brokens/butterflys. Always so pretty. 

Having recently lost 2 of mine and only having 2 left, i keep thinking i won't get anymore after this, at least not for a while, as it's so heartbreaking....but naughty me has been looking at frenchie kits on preloved  oopsy lol.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh watch it on there. Some of them are lousy examples of the breed and you don't know the dental history. Do you live near the North West? I have a few contacts so if you really want a kit I can find a breeder nearer you. Pm me if you want some more info. The rescue near me had a beauty of a black frenchie doe in recently. And I also saw a stocking red eyed white frenchie buck in the spit ion section of PAH in Stockport. He was stunning!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Lopside said:


> Oh watch it on there. Some of them are lousy examples of the breed and you don't know the dental history. Do you live near the North West? I have a few contacts so if you really want a kit I can find a breeder nearer you. Pm me if you want some more info. The rescue near me had a beauty of a black frenchie doe in recently. And I also saw a stocking red eyed white frenchie buck in the spit ion section of PAH in Stockport. He was stunning!


Lol oi, i'll call this peer pressure!

I'm not going to be getting one anytime soon. 
But when i do feel ready to get a new pair then i'll get info off you all. I'm in Birmingham by the way. I got Biscuit and Muffin off breeders, and Bramble and Briar were a rehome.

Has to be frenchies, even though i've only ever owned 1 other breed...a little cross breed...but i love the frenchies as a breed. Love the boys too, they seem more loving than the does are. 
I'd love a chinchilla/bew/blue butterfly.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Icicles on my shed, no importance in the grand scheme of things other than I like them 









New weather vane......COOLIO!









And we have light.....but I will get a strip light when hubby buys one









My vinyl flooring arrives tomorrow and I have planned my layout today. Now to sort out dividers so I can split the floor space into two large runs.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking good  Is Pooh just as excited still? 

*Heidi*


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I love the weather vane! I want one for our shed!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Looking good  Is Pooh just as excited still?
> 
> *Heidi*


He's says not, on the grounds that I pluck large amounts of fur from his derrière when he flopsies.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Then we had anti slip rhino floor and light 









Then the buns went in 









Then night time fell.....









Fairy lights! 









Temporary metal runs in, I'm hoping someone....ahem....will build me some wooden ones









Using a deck chair so the boys can't see the other pair, for the time being they are taking it in turns to come out as I don't trust the crazy mini lop not to misbehave herself lol.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Fabuloso!!!


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow that is amazing, i'm a bit jealous lol. Pampered buns!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

looks amazing!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you! I'm really pleased with it so far. Plus they have radio now


----------



## LouLatch (Jul 2, 2012)

The new shed looks great!! 

Lucky bunnies!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking great! But where is your snow?

Are you aiming to bond them all together?


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks amazing!!!


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Looking great! But where is your snow?
> 
> Are you aiming to bond them all together?


Ahhh the snow has done one! Thankfully. We get blocked in here. I'm not going to bond the whole group. The agouti used to be with his brothers and they fell out. He put on loads of weight after I took him out of the bond so I think he was unhappy and being bullied. Him n arwen are mad in love. The other two are bucks. So I don't want to risk either bond and end up with lone bunnies, not when they are so happy as it is. Elvis is single but once our building work is done I will look at getting him bonded too, to an as yet unknown ladybun


----------

